# Brighton Mayday? Are you coming to the seaside?



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 7, 2011)

http://brightonmayday.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/mayday-front-final.jpg

http://brightonmayday.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/mayday-rear-final.jpg

Brighton Uncut - meet 12 noon @ clock tower

Smash EDO - tbc

Climate Camp - tbc


----------



## tynusx (Apr 8, 2011)

i'll be there, for sure.


----------



## tynusx (Apr 15, 2011)

http://brightonmayday.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/zine-2.pdf


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 15, 2011)

maybe, if i can get a liftshare from norfolk


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 15, 2011)

Brighton bringing it together! It's going to be big! 

http://brightonmayday.wordpress.com/


----------



## free spirit (Apr 15, 2011)

grr. quite fancied this, but have to be in inverness on the monday so it really isn't going to happen


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 15, 2011)

Another time comrade


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 15, 2011)

Guys, get a grip.

A march in Brighton against the cuts is going to be:-

1) Futile
2) Misguided

This may sound inflammatory but I'll state my case:-

The current economic position cannot sustain the levels of public spending advocated by the last government. When public purse spending on welfare, education, defence et al is 110% of the revenue income of a government, the books do not balance and therefore cuts need to be made.

Throughout the credit crunch period, the private sector has taken a big hit - I have had no pay increase since 2006. Under Labour, the public sector maintained its, in my view, protected status with very little impact on jobs. The current cuts are only realligning the public sector with the real world.

It is slightly disingenuous to blame the whole problem on "the bankers". In fact, during the last election and before, Gordon Brown was arguing that the credit crunch/bank crisis was caused by the "global economic downturn". Regardless of City of London hedge fund bonuses, the crash was going to happen anyway.

It should also be noted that the profligacy of Blair, Brown and Darling has been a major factor in the current precarious position the country is in. You may blame the bankers - the deregulation of the banks by Brown allowed them to act in the manner that they did. Beforehand, there were strict measures in place that would have stopped the likes of Northern Rock getting into the predicament that they did.

So, at the end of the day, you have the freedom to march and protest as much as you like - I aint gonna stop you. But bear this in mind - there are many small businesses in Brighton that rely on trade from tourists/out of towners who may be put off entering the city if there is going to be a demo. Do they support you?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 16, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> So, at the end of the day, you have the freedom to march and protest as much as you like - I aint gonna stop you. But bear this in mind - there are many small businesses in Brighton that rely on trade from tourists/out of towners who may be put off entering the city if there is going to be a demo. Do they support you?



otoh, there will be thousands of people attending the demo that will spend money in the shops.

I can't be bothered to respond to the rest of your post this morning.  Needless to say I am in total disagreement with you on the economics of the situation, I would suggest you get reading through the stuff on False Economy to get an understanding of the other side of the argument, if you're feeling really up for it you could also read some Keynes.  Oh, and watch this David Harvey talk/video from If you're in the private sector and had no wage increase since 2006 - two years before the crisis hit - then perhaps you should be asking why your conditions haven't improved and what you could do about it, rather than arguing that  different group of workers should suffer as well.

ps. on a factual point, Brown didn't deregulate the banks, that was done many, many years before by Thatcher.  Brown failed to re-regulate them of course.  And the profligate spending you refer to? well, the national debt as  % gdp was lower the day before northern rock collapsed than it was when Labour came to power in 1997.  I'm not a labour supporter btw, and think that they made huge economic mistakes (PFI and running a deficit 2002-2008 in particular) but there are some pesky facts here that completely undermine the argument you are making


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 16, 2011)

> Ten plus local activist groups participating in Brighton mayday! The starting location will be announced nearer to the time for security reasons via telephone/twitter/facebook.



Bring it on! 




			
				wickerman said:
			
		

> So, at the end of the day, you have the freedom to march and protest as much as you like - I aint gonna stop you.



You got that right.


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 16, 2011)

I have taken the time to look at the False Economy website and, if I'm honest, agree with some of it but also disagree with quite alot of it.

I would dearly like to see no cuts for frontline health service, disability benefits, help for the aged, education etc. My wife is currently undergoing tests that may confirm that she has MS - a good friend of mine has been suffering from MS for a number of years. I want to see the best treatment for everyone.

Having said the above, I am a realist - whether we like it or not, there do need to be cuts made. The books just do not balance unless there is some reining in on spending. As a result, I think that we all need to make some sacrifice - and that includes the public sector workers.

As I said in my first post, I still think the march is misguided.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do there need to be cuts?


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 16, 2011)

There needs to be a re-alignment of the spending to match the amount of money the administration actually has at their disposal to spend.

In my view, there are some "holy grails" that should be protected - the NHS being free to all at the time of need, welfare for persons unable to work due to disability/illness.

However, there is currently a massive drain on the state for long term sickness benefit. I have no problem at all with the government reassessing all claimants of this benefit and, if needs be, terminating the benefit for those that are claiming without good reason. The people that are genuinely in need should have nothing to fear. The lead swingers should be wary.

In answer to the previous posters question, why do there have to be cuts is a bit naive - the country is skint! The real question is where do we make the cuts that will affect the most vulnerable the least - this is a difficult question.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 16, 2011)

The country isn't skint - this is a myth.



> The collective wealth of Britain’s 1,000 richest people has increased by almost a third in the past year despite the uncertain economy, according to the Sunday Times Rich List 2010.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ins-richest-see-wealth-rise-by-one-third.html

Despite a recession for the majority of us, the super rich are still getting richer.  Close the tax gap and there's very little need for cuts to services.

On sickness benefit, Lord Freud recently had to apologise for misrepresenting the figures and stated that “the vast majority of benefit recipients are genuinely entitled to the financial support they receive”.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 16, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> There needs to be a re-alignment of the spending to match the amount of money the administration actually has at their disposal to spend.
> 
> In my view, there are some "holy grails" that should be protected - the NHS being free to all at the time of need, welfare for persons unable to work due to disability/illness.
> 
> ...



Poppy-cock. 

If you want to play within government economics, an actual question might be where do we increase spending the most?

Disabled access for underground stations, bridge construction, rises in the EMA to offset inflation, bicycle factories, expansion of free old-age care.


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

You are blurring the lines between the rich's personal wealth and the country.

As a country, we have a deficit that is the worst that it has been for many years. With regard to the sickness benefit, there are huge numbers of recipients that have not been assessed for 20 years or more - are you telling me that all these people are unable to work.

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem at all with benefits being paid where benefits are due. If after assessment people qualify then no problems as far as I am concerned. However, I suspect that there are a number of persons that have had an easy life 'on the sick' at the expense of you and me.


----------



## trabant (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> However, I suspect that there are a number of persons that have had an easy life 'on the sick' at the expense of you and me.


 
took 26 posts.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> You are blurring the lines between the rich's personal wealth and the country.



What do you mean by "the country"?  Do you mean the state?  Where do you think the state gets its income from?



Wickerman said:


> As a country, we have a deficit that is the worst that it has been for many years.



Not true.
http://falseeconomy.org.uk/cure/how-big-is-the-problem



Wickerman said:


> With regard to the sickness benefit, there are huge numbers of recipients that have not been assessed for 20 years or more -



Evidence?



Wickerman said:


> are you telling me that all these people are unable to work.



I have no idea, I'm not a doctor.  Are you?



Wickerman said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have no problem at all with benefits being paid where benefits are due. If after assessment people qualify then no problems as far as I am concerned. However, I suspect that there are a number of persons that have had an easy life 'on the sick' at the expense of you and me.



Evidence?


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

Blagsta, we are never going to agree but think you are living in cloud cuckoo land!

The difference between state and country is semantics

Falseeconomy.org is not the oracle. It is a website that expresses views that are similar to yours. Therefore, not incontravertible fact.

Regarding the reassessing of persons who are receiving sickness benefit, I know of at least 5 people who have not been assessed for 10 years plus and are receiving the benefit.

I am no doctor either but you must be extraordinarily naive to think that there are not people out there playing the system at the expense of the honest tax payer.

I am one of those tax payers and frankly am getting pissed off with the spongers that take my hard earned when I could be spending it on my own kids.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> Blagsta, we are never going to agree but think you are living in cloud cuckoo land!
> 
> The difference between state and country is semantics



I was attempting to clarify your ambigous statement.



Wickerman said:


> Falseeconomy.org is not the oracle. It is a website that expresses views that are similar to yours. Therefore, not incontravertible fact.



Are you challenging the statistics?  Have you a source that says differently?



Wickerman said:


> Regarding the reassessing of persons who are receiving sickness benefit, I know of at least 5 people who have not been assessed for 10 years plus and are receiving the benefit.



This is not evidence.



Wickerman said:


> I am no doctor either but you must be extraordinarily naive to think that there are not people out there playing the system at the expense of the honest tax payer.



No actual evidence then?



Wickerman said:


> I am one of those tax payers and frankly am getting pissed off with the spongers that take my hard earned when I could be spending it on my own kids.



Have you any data as to how many "spongers" there are?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2011)

www what about war wiickerman?  happy to pay for that?
and about the unclaimed benefit every year?


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

Blagsta

Evidence seems to be your major suit.

Have you evidence that:-

There is no economic problem?
There are no benefit cheats?

The point that I am making is that however much we dislike the spending cuts (and I know they are cuts - lets not fanny around with dressing them up as something else), some of them are neccessary. Getting back to the original post, I still feel that a march in Brighton would be unwise.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> As I said in my first post, I still think the march is misguided.



Not too sure what the fuck you're banging on about. There's no 'march' in Brighton for Mayday as far as i know, just a day of protest, & a fuck off street party planned.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> Blagsta
> 
> Evidence seems to be your major suit.
> 
> ...


 


I haven't said there is no economic problem. I haven't said there are no benefit cheats. What I have done is provide information to back up my position. Something which you have spectacularly failed to do.

Either debate in an honest fashion and back up your views or fuck off.


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

ddraig,

I am absolutely against the war - unless we are being directly threatened at our borders, we have no reason to engage in conflict. Therefore, bring the boys back home now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> Getting back to the original post, I still feel that a march in Brighton would be unwise.



What march?


----------



## IC3D (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2011)

MFE have told the EDL & ENA to stay away on the 24th, i do hope they turn up on Mayday!


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought we were debating in an honest fashion. Being told to fuck off is offensive to me - to me it shows a weakness in the argument of the person who uses the phrase. Be a little bit more civil!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> I thought we were debating in an honest fashion. Being told to fuck off is offensive to me - to me it shows a weakness in the argument of the person who uses the phrase. Be a little bit more civil!


 
You jumped in with some Tory crap on a Brighton Mayday thread - take it on the chin!

What about this march anyway?


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

I have no problem with taking the rough with the smooth,

But I am still sceptical about a day of action in Brighton.

Going back to the original post, do you really think that there can be no cuts at all? The dire situation that we find ourselves in cannot be sustained without them. Whether we like it or not, we have been living beyond our means. Would it not be better for everyone to agree that there needs to be some cuts. My first choices would be defence, overseas aid and the ludicrous amount we pay to the EU and my last choice would be the NHS.

Something needs to be done - I don't think a Brighton protest is the answer


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 17, 2011)

pish. make cuts to the armed force then if it's so neccesary


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree - my first choice would be a reduction of funding to the armed forces, including a withdrawal from all theatres of combat in which we are currently engaged. We cannot afford to be in these places


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> I thought we were debating in an honest fashion. Being told to fuck off is offensive to me - to me it shows a weakness in the argument of the person who uses the phrase. Be a little bit more civil!


 
Misrepresenting what I say is offensive to me. Please do me the courtesy of accurately reading my posts. Please also provide evidence of your assertions.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> I have no problem with taking the rough with the smooth,
> 
> But I am still sceptical about a day of action in Brighton.
> 
> ...


 
Back this up.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 17, 2011)

good plan.  other than that, the cuts are uneccesary.  of course we can afford to have good public services this is the 1st world ffs.


----------



## Wickerman (Apr 17, 2011)

Blagsta

After my last post, I am not sure what you are asking me to back up.

Direct question - Do you think there should be no cuts at all?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2011)

So you retract your earlier statements about sick benefit?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 17, 2011)

Wickerman said:


> I am no doctor either but you must be extraordinarily naive to think that there are not people out there playing the system at the expense of the honest tax payer.
> 
> I am one of those tax payers and frankly am getting pissed off with the spongers that take my hard earned when I could be spending it on my own kids.



I agree completely, just look at the scrounger who got a knighthood, "Sir" Philip Green. Stole £285 Million from us hard working taxpayers in just 1 year! 

I really, really hope you get more worked up by tax avoiders (£25bn) and tax evaders (£70bn - and directly comparable to benefit cheats) than you do benefit cheats (£1.5bn)*


I also think that you need to go and do some research into ATOS and the exactly what is going on with assessments of people on DLA/ESA, how many people are getting thrown off it despite what their GPs say, the vast number of appeals that are being won, the two suicides apparently linked to people having their benefits removed, the consequences for genuine claimants who incorrectly have their benefits removed etc. and ask yourself whether all of this grief to those who you say should get benefits is actually worthwhile, what does it actually achieve.. 

*those figures are iirc cos I'm off out in a minute and don't have the time to source them, but I'm pretty sure they are about right


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2011)

Seaside? Protest? Street Party?

Let's be having it!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2011)

> SECRET Climate Camp location revealed, St. Anne's School, LEWES, EAST SUSSEX



http://brightonclimateaction.org.uk/category/blog/

Good stuff!


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wishing I'd hadn't spunked all my esa money so quick


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 23, 2011)

Apparently local council & security getting agitated - may do something silly. If folks can, get down there today.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 27, 2011)

we have a military step up for annoying other countries and or turning Moscow into a radioactive car park.
 we are continuing to fund that plan.
 even though its a fur coat and no knickers affair.
 building a carrier battle group to storm burno aires beaches is fucking madness.
 we have generals obsessed about fighting THE WAR rather than a collection of police action peace keeping thats more likely.
 using a warship that can shoot down 50 cruise missiles in a minute to chase hald a dozen starving blokes with aks or drug runners is bonkers. etc etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2011)

doors going in


----------



## BigTom (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah, saw on twitter at lunchtime they were raiding squats


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2011)

Can you pm me/or post with the follower please Tom?


----------



## tynusx (Apr 29, 2011)

sussex police feeling a little helpless...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Seaside? Protest? Street Party?
> 
> Let's be having it!


 
Bristol has laid down the gauntlet - Sussex, are you up to the challenge?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 30, 2011)

What a day! http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626615379900/


----------



## shaman75 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics ^

Fuck loads of police basically.  Seemed like overkill to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2011)

shaman75 said:


> Nice pics ^
> 
> Fuck loads of police basically.  Seemed like overkill to me.


 
there was a good crowd out from the london fit, notably ek127 alan 'perjurer' palfrey, seen on 1/4/09 near pc harwood's shove of one ian tomlinson; co5466 ryan cowlin and sx32 david casson


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 30, 2011)

FIT were out in force!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> FIT were out in force!


 
yeh, from sussex i saw eg teams 1,2,3,10 and that auld bloke cm40(?) plus a few more. also 2 tactical advisers today i noticed.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 30, 2011)

The threats of arrest i received for pissing them off


----------



## shaman75 (May 1, 2011)

Police officer who brought a horse doesn't think people should bring dogs...


----------



## ymu (May 1, 2011)

Well done, Brighton.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 1, 2011)

_But was it a riot?_


----------



## shaman75 (May 1, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> _But was it a riot?_



not from what i saw.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 1, 2011)

how many attended. The BBC are claiming 150 which seems unlikely, given how they then bang on about how the OB struggled to contain it


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 1, 2011)

About 200


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 1, 2011)

What exactly was that officer struggling to contain?


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2011)

wtf! was he going to pull her under the horse?  
out of control and dangerous
obv


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What a day! http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626615379900/


good pics


----------



## malatesta32 (May 1, 2011)

Brighton Mayday
Crivvens! Off down to Brighton again this weekend (Hove actually) for Nanatesta’s birthday but had to borrow her bike to go and see what was happening with the mayday protests for a couple of hours. The RV point was announced over the net and was at West Pier at 12 and from there various groups split off or were operating independently throughout the day. By the time we arrived at 1.30, a contingent of anarchists and other protestors were kettled in at Pavilion Gardens – much to the annoyance of the outdoor diners there. There was 1 lad arrested and dragged to a waiting van where he was harassed by 2 cops and had his head pulled back by his hair to get his mug shot. We observed through the windows. By this time the city centre was blocked not by the protest but by the vast amount of cop vehicles: if anyone is guilty of disrupting traffic and ‘affecting business’ (as if we should care about ‘business’) it was plod. 
After what seemed like some tenuous negotiations, plod let the protestors into the gardens where they got a standing ovation from some of the punters there. Prior to this some plod were stood down. The protestors then took off on a run past the library with the cops wheezing after them. The cops hated it. The mob then ran down to the Level and after running through side streets ended up near the station. By now the numbers had increased. A few members of the EDL’s Weight Watchers division up the road chanted from behind a thick line of cops. How brave. Instead of fighting ‘Muslamic Extremism’ they should fight Calorific Extremism. Plod had blocked off access so the anarchists went back down to the lanes. Then your correspondent had to tactically withdraw back to Nanatesta’s and all the little Minitesta’s for tea. 

The tactic of small, mobile groups of militants frustrates the cops immensely and it is an extremely useful one. They had 3 layers of uniform and riot helmets on, were knackered and sweating profusely. Most protestors were in t-shirts and in a lot better shape than the plump plod ranks. Sussex police had overreacted and clogged Brighton with their vans, motorbikes, horses and cars. Any blame for blocking traffic is theirs: don’t they know about Park & Ride? The copper chopper was in the air for hours and sirens were going off all over the shop. At last weeks’ Lurch For England fat-fest it was possible to witness a blossoming romance between Sussex plod and the March For England – whose slogan must surely be ‘We’re not EDL or BNP! We’re both!’ Plod were aggressive towards anti-fascists – or locals, compared to the bussed in MfE – and ignored missiles and abusive chanting from the EDL. OB were nervous but cautious this time and it was hilarious to see so many of them getting the run-around earning their overtime the hard way. Well done to the fleet footed protestors. Sussex bill clearly doubt their abilities to police these things. They brought in plod from Kent and Lewes and also admitted there were cops from the Met there. Why? FIT cops were much in evidence and some ordinary coppers on the hoof were seen with digital film cameras – which no doubt will produce some out of focus wobbly images. They lost control and the protestors – merely by being a few stone lighter – easily outmanoeuvred them. Here’s 2 words for Sussex police – Jazz-ercise! 

Meanwhile ... 
It has been a bit of a week for the far right in the run-up to the local elections. The BNP have made so many blunders this week that it’s almost embarrassing to document them. But we will anyway. In case you don’t know the BNP is currently fragmenting at a pace: Nick Griffclops is still ostensibly in control but this week lanky veteran Nazi Richard Edmonds has issued a leadership challenge. Edmonds is a Tyndallite fascist, full of piss and vinegar signifying nothing, old school and washed up. Griffin need not worry, the old geezer is about 90. Eddy Butler is still on the fringes urging reform within the BNP but is generally insignificant. The ousted and exiled BNP lot on the fringes, like Batty Lee Barnes are looking increasingly desperate and many are shuttling off to join the English Democrats, a sort of more unpleasant UKIP and without the baggage of holocaust denial and general fascism that the BNP are forever tainted with. The fluffy fascist British Freedom are flat-lining. 

Kieran Trent, the much vaunted rising star of the BNP’s youth wing, has had a terrible week. Little Twunt has been having an affair with Cheryl ‘Well’ Dunn and was on the receiving end of a pasting from her ex, who is now in prison. Chezzer’s ex is a fairly ‘colourful’ (though mostly white!) character called Peter King who she claims was abusive towards her and her kids as well as a previous partner. Twunt has also been pictured giving ‘a Roman salute’ – which his supporters have claimed is a photo-shopped Searchlight plot. Twunt is depicted looking straight at the camera with his right arm fully outstretched in the classic Hitler pose. No amount of ‘it must have been taken out of context’ justifies this. He’s a Nazi! He has also been depicted in front of ‘White Pride’ and loyalist flags and also with BNP ‘defector’ Chris Beverley holding English Democrat propaganda. Is he a little confused? There is a particularly scabrous slanging match on VNN UK Nazi forum between Cheryl and her detractors which is most amusing. Read all about it!
http://www.vnnforum.com/showthread.php?t=126945

Guns & Poses
Although researching fascist activity is depressing at times, it is the infighting, hypocrisy and general insanity of their views that makes it worthwhile. Especially the Twunt story. And their woes continue. Last weekend the BNP held a Saint George’s weekend gathering in Yorkshire where 1 of their number arrived with a cache of replica weapons. Several BNP candidates were photographed with the guns. Not content with posing like retarded Rambo’s, Simon Goodricke, Yorkshire ‘organiser,’ Gary Tumulty, Salford ‘organiser,’ and BNP candidate Darren Lumb were also photographed bearing their fat arses for all to see. Check it out if you have the stomach for it (and these charmers certainly have plenty of stomach) 
http://lancasteruaf.blogspot.com/2011/04/gunning-for-st-george_26.html
And all this before the local elections. Not only that, but North East BNP official Adam Walker was arrested for GBH and affray after going mental in his Land Rover and threatening some kids after ‘having strong drink taken’. This was his 2nd arrest in a week. It’s almost as if they don’t want to be elected. 

Rings of Steel 
In case you hadn’t noticed, 2 benefit scroungers were hitched at the taxpayers expense this week. The ineffectual paper mullahs of the Muslims Against Crusades had made threatening noises about disrupting it – they always make noise but  never seem to do anything. The English Defence League stepped up to the mark and promised a ‘ring of steel’ around London to protect the Royal do. How you form a ‘ring’ round London with only 7 of you is difficult to figure. And all has not been well with the EDL either. Tommy Robinson aka Stephen Caxley-Trousers is under increasing pressure from all sides and has done a runner – not even helping out with the ‘rings of steel.’ Their Facebook pages have been hacked and thrown them into disarray with bogus pages being set up by provocateurs. Naughty. Also, a Facebook statement from This Is The People And The People Want Answers is demanding information from the EDL leadership which has been posted and subsequently deleted – although it is here Urban 75: 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/336723-EDL-watch/page82
It is a demand for clarification on numerous issues, primarily the money. There are questions over the whereabouts of the ‘Stoke Damage fund,’ the money for the Snowy and Leon defence fund as well as the money that was raised and then refused by the Soldiers Off Our Streets charity. They do not mention the money raised for ‘political prisoner’ Richard Price who was arrested for crack and cocaine possession as well as the not insignificant matter of child pornography. The EDL block is fragmenting: after the Blackburn brawl the North West and North East Infidels set up as rival groups and are competing with March For England and English Nationalist Alliance for membership and spoils. Caxley-Trousers, ‘Cocaine’ Kev Carol and Guramit Singh have all been very quiet and we all await their statements as the situation increasingly spins out of control. Where’s the money Tommy?  
[ed: URL removed]


----------



## shaman75 (May 1, 2011)

Police seem to have been a bit confused as to what powers they were using outside Topshop later on.



> Police have detained a number of protesters at Top Shop under sec 3 of the Criminal and Justice Act 1967 #brightonmayday


http://twitter.com/#!/sussex_police/status/64375951835938816



> They have not been arrested but are being searched under sec 60 of the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act #brightonmayday


http://twitter.com/#!/sussex_police/status/64376348789055488



> Correction: Sec 3 of the Criminal Law Act 1967 powers being used


http://twitter.com/#!/sussex_police/status/64381992875208704


----------



## malatesta32 (May 1, 2011)

hey mods! you gonna post my posts today?


----------



## likesfish (May 1, 2011)

300 max seen more people queing for the cinema.
 brighton is now the hq of the revoultion


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 1, 2011)

shaman75 said:


> Police officer who brought a horse doesn't think people should bring dogs...




has a point I seen a woman who got nicked and lost her dog it was o.k. as somebody else found the dog and after a bit of pleading by the screaming woman "I lost my dog" and the protesters surrounding the arresting copper seeing that he would have to house a dog at the police station let her go. Rule number one leave your dog at home or something she was lucky to be let off when she did.


----------



## shaman75 (May 1, 2011)

Here's my finished video of the day


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 1, 2011)

Fuckin' excellent  So many faces, & my own  Thanks for sharing 

lol @ Clive


----------



## audiotech (May 3, 2011)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpI8q9aMU3U&feature=player_embedded#at=596[/video]


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 3, 2011)

Few pics from there as well http://www.webbpix.com/2011/05/01/may-day-protests-brighton-sun-30-apr-2011/
and http://www.flickr.com/photos/webbpix/sets/72157626495083891/


----------

